# الإصدار النهائى للمواصفة iso 9001:2015 باللغة الإنجليزية



## صفوان اصف (8 نوفمبر 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق الاصدار النهائي للمواصفة iso 9001:2015 *​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله بك..


----------



## فتوح (13 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا

وسؤال

ما هو الجديد فى مواصفة 2015؟
وأيضا هل دخل فيها KPI و Continous improvements كشرط أساسي للحصول عليها؟


----------



## اهلي ط (18 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.nasser89 (1 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد البنان (19 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله . الKPI و Continous improvements موجوين في المواصفة السابقة الجديد في هذه المواصفة هو
Risk Assesment & control plan مع اضافة بعض التعاريف و التفاصيل الجديدة مثل الغاء الpreventive action كما كان متعارف عليه فالسابق CAPA و هذا اصح فاتعبير لعدم القدرة على منع شيء حدث بالفعل و هذه التحديثات كانت موجودة من قبل في مواصفة ISO TS 16949 ​


----------

